# 2005 Merc 2 stroke Tiller not peeing at all



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Part No. 826883R03 Shop Manual O/B 20-25 &JET  1 Info  $74.95


http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury_parts/11407/0.cfm

As I've said before, any time I buy a used motor,
I treat it like it's never been serviced and do it all.

previous post...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1249362026/1#1


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

Compressor blast solved it. Had some sand or mud up in there. Peeing like a race horse now. So happy.
Brett, RK thx for the info.


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

i know this is after the fact, but ive just read it....

remember a 2stroke 25 merc wont pee till it gets warmed up and the thermostat opens up...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

On a lot of Merc's there is a rubber grommet attached to the top of the intake tube where it enters the block and sometimes corrosion grows there and pinches the grommet closed restricting the water flow.


----------

